# GTX 670 Safe temperature and voltage?



## PersonWithTech (May 8, 2014)

So I've finally hit the instability barrier in my overclocking. I haven't yet overvolted it, apart from increasing the Power Target to the max (117%). I don't want to shave off any more than 30% of my card's life span. And even if I only get a small boost for a dangerous voltage (compared to the boosts gained over lower voltages), please let me know. I don't want the max voltage/power within 70% life span. I want the most necessary voltage within a rough max of 70% life span, if I make any sense. 

So can anyone give me a recommended, safe voltage for my card to be overvolted to? My card is an ASUS GTX 670 OC (not TOP, OC. Model number in my spec list). With the power target on max like stated, and the card OC'd to the maximum stable without OV (1061 base/1140 boost), I get 60 Celsius degrees on Heaven and 65 Celsius on a (supposedly heat making) 218x218 window of Furmark. I think 70-75C degrees is the safe max on that, but I am open to recommendations from the pros on what is the safest max temp to allow on a DCUII GTX 670.


----------



## PersonWithTech (May 8, 2014)

Bump. I really don't want to fry my beautiful, expensive card guys.


----------



## Naito (May 8, 2014)

The maximum voltage it allows should be alright (since it is hard locked), but I'd stay around 1175mV. Keep heat under 80c. Remember the more voltage, the more heat. The more heat, generally the shorter the life span of the component. Any particular reason you're overclocking? GTX 670 should handle most games @ 1200p with clocks like that.


----------



## PersonWithTech (May 8, 2014)

Naito said:


> The maximum voltage it allows should be alright (since it is hard locked), but I'd stay around 1175mV. Keep heat under 80c. Remember the more voltage, the more heat. The more heat, generally the shorter the life span of the component. Any particular reason you're overclocking? GTX 670 should handle most games @ 1200p with clocks like that.



1. I don't really understand what 'hard locked' means.
2. Without overvolting, the card ramps up to 1.175 anyway. Even on default everything it does.
3. The Evga precision tool only lets me overvolt to 1.150. Will that increase over 1.175 under load?
4. I want to overclock because I love tinkering with things. Free performance? Hell yeah! Also because my card didn't perform too well in the BF4 beta. I also get poor performance in Arma 2 OA (DayZ too).
5. I wouldn't mind a 4% performance boost, and i don't exactly want that instability. 
6. Hey! We have the same card model, CPU cooler, country and motherboard!
7. I find it flattering that you checked my monitor res.


----------



## Naito (May 8, 2014)

1. Perhaps hard-limit is a more appropriate term; i.e. it is physically limited in the hardware.

2.
***********Voltage Table****************
1150.0 mV < Stock voltage
1162.5 mV
1175.0 mV < Max Stock voltage (managed automatically by GPU Boost logic, max step of two from stock voltage)

1187.5 mV < Set voltage here to have the GPU Boost logic automatically adjust to 1212.5 mV
1200.0 mV
1212.5 mV < Maximum hard-limit for voltage

3. No. To get above 1175mV, you'll need to mod the BIOS.

4. BF4 is buggy. Arma 2 engine is far from optimised. Free performance may cost you somewhere else. Unless you really know what you're doing, I'd just stick with the software options and accept its current limitations.

5. 4% boost is rarely worth the trouble. You'd only really look for a boost if a game was running at very low frame rate. 4% below 30FPS is barely an extra frame.

Note: I run my GTX 670 at stock clocks (1176MHz max boost clock, 1175mV, etc). I had created a 'hybrid BIOS'  borrowing clocks from the GTX 770 BIOS and increasing power limits. Whilst it gave me a boost, it's not really worth it. Perhaps only useful for an EOL run.

EDIT: Please note my card utilises the GTX 680 PCB, thus power limits are different.


----------



## PersonWithTech (May 8, 2014)

So you do not recommend me going over 1.175? How might I mod the bios anyway and would I my card take it alright (I want this card to last me at least 2 more years).  And 4% is the increase I see before it goes unstable. I might get 10% with a high voltage?


----------



## Naito (May 8, 2014)

Judging by your questions, it seems you are somewhat new to this experience and, based on that, I'd strongly recommend that you avoid tweaking the voltage (and BIOS) beyond what is allowed by default. However, having said that, we all have to start somewhere. Please do *A LOT* of reading before attempting anything; read plenty of OC'ing guides (preferably for the GTX 660 Ti/670/680 or possibly other Kepler cards). Google (or Bing) is your friend here.

Here is very good guide for overclocking. Make sure you are familiar with all the terms, etc.

Only once you feel you know what you're doing, use GPU-Z to get a copy of your GPUs BIOS. Have two copies; one backup (keep in a safe place), one you'll modify.

Search for Kepler BIOS Tweaker (guide here. use translator), load the BIOS file and modify the values you desire making sure you keep within the ranges specified in the OC guide or in reviews of the GTX 670s here on TPU. *NEVER* exceed maximum values unless you know what you're doing.

Lastly read up on NVFLASH to learn how to flash the modifed BIOS to your card.

*Be aware that modifying and flashing BIOS can lead to permanent damage to the hardware (bricked card, etc).
*


----------



## PersonWithTech (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for that very well put together response. So, without modifying the BIOS, I am stuck at the default voltage   .


----------



## Vario (May 9, 2014)

Anything at or under 80*C should be fine.  85*C is probably too hot.  Overclocking only gets you a few frames per second extra so don't worry about it.


----------



## Naito (May 13, 2014)

PersonWithTech said:


> So, without modifying the BIOS, I am stuck at the default voltage   .



Sorry about the late reply, my alerts don't seem to work... That is correct; you'll be stuck on stock voltage. I can modify a BIOS of your card for you; possibly using the same clocks from the 'TOP' card, but with slightly increased power limit (but still within an acceptable range[15W+ or so]) and raised voltage limit (2 steps higher). Obviously I'd accept no responsibility for damage, injury, death, or any explosion resulting from such modification of the BIOS. Oh, and BIOS modification voids warranty.


----------



## PersonWithTech (Jun 7, 2014)

Naito said:


> Sorry about the late reply, my alerts don't seem to work... That is correct; you'll be stuck on stock voltage. I can modify a BIOS of your card for you; possibly using the same clocks from the 'TOP' card, but with slightly increased power limit (but still within an acceptable range[15W+ or so]) and raised voltage limit (2 steps higher). Obviously I'd accept no responsibility for damage, injury, death, or any explosion resulting from such modification of the BIOS. Oh, and BIOS modification voids warranty.


Thanks, but no. I think I will stick with a functional, slightly slower GTX 670.


----------



## Naito (Jun 7, 2014)

PersonWithTech said:


> Thanks, but no. I think I will stick with a functional, slightly slower GTX 670.



Probably the best idea. I don't even run mine OC... I mean, it OCs very well, but there is just no need currently, especially at 1080p


----------



## Ed_1 (Jun 7, 2014)

If you end up capping fps or running Vsync on and not real high res , like 1080p its not worth it , like posted by Naito .
I run with capped fps limit so to keep game smooth (BF4) and its not really worth it on my card with res I use . I do OC memory cause that is weak spot of 660ti (192 mem bus) , but your not in that case .
if you go from 1.175v ot 1.212v you probably going to gain like 40-50mhz more but your temps and wattage will go up so make sure you have power headroom or that needs tweaking in bios too .
Just leave it, cause even different drivers can affect OC and once you do bios edit, you can't undue it w/o reflashing again .


----------

